# Returning from yearlong military deployment. What to expect on my sex life?



## Clear Blue Water (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello! I have been married for 15 years to my lovely wife. I’m about to return after a yearlong military deployment. This was the longest time I have been gone from my family and wife. I’m trying to prepare myself on how to handle everything at home to include my sex life with my wife once again. I know deep inside me I just want to jump in, but at the same time I’m a little nervous of what to expect. I know that may things have changed compared to when I left. I just want to handle this the best way without the possibility of affecting my marriage.

Just trying to get some feedback from anyone that have experienced something like this or simply your recommendations.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

A friend of mine experienced this. She’s been handling things for a year while you’ve been gone. I wouldn’t jump in and try to take charge upfront. Take her out to dinner and celebrate your return And show appreciation for her handling things while you were gone. First impressions are lasting.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Let her set the pace initially. You'll both have to readjust to each other and living together again - it could be rocky if you make assumptions based on the past.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Communicate. I notice your first concern is sex, whatever you do, do not approach her like this.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

my friend is in the guard, and has deployments a couple times a year, lasting around 90 days each. so not as long as you were deployed, but long enough that it created some distance. He said it was always a bit tough when he came back, because his wife was used to running the household her way, was not used to sleeping with anyone (both true sleep and sex), and he came barging in the door ready to finally get laid, after 90 days. One thing that he said helped, was trying hard to keep up flirty conversation during his deployment (via text, email, skype), especially as he was getting close to returning home. It built some anticipation.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Unless she also approaches you for sex.

That said, a good date night just the two of you, and showing appreciation for each other is a good plan


----------

